# No eggs!



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have 9 barred rock pullets from 4h, 2 RR pullets, 2 mature RR hens, I have not gotten an egg in 2 months! I have friends whose 4h chicks have already laid. My RR hens were very consistent layers, they have and no one else has laid any. What could I be doing wrong?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, if they are over a year old they could be molting, they take a nice long vacation from laying every year, it is so they can molt and build up their health for another season of laying. Wouldn't get too eager for another egg for a couple more months, totally normal. If you have not wormed them, now would be a good time since you are not getting eggs.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Stress could also be a factor. When our flock was small and one of them was killed by a raccoon the other hens stopped laying for for a couple weeks. Intruders such as opossums or rats will take eggs or/and stress hens out so they stop laying.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Are they free range? Mine get to wander around in the woods all day. They all quit laying too. (I thought)!
Now that the leaves are falling, I can watch where the hens go. I found a nice nest in the middle of muli-flora
roses with at least 30 eggs in it! Now they are confined to quarters! (cooped up!)


----------

